# نعم لمبارك



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 فبراير 2011)

*نعم لمبارك

Ihab Kamal

أقول لكل من يعترض على نظام مبارك و يدعو إلى التغيير ظناً منه أن دعاة التغيير ( د / البرادعي ، د / أيمن نور و غيرهم ) سوف يقلبون مصر رأساً على عقب و ينتشلون فقراء مصر من فقرهم ؟!!!

عذراً لن يكون البرادعي مخلصنا و لن يكون نور غايتنا…

إليكم و الحـــق أقــول؟

ماذا كان سيفعل البرادعي في مصر مطلع عام 1981 ؟ مصر كانت : دولة أغتيل رئيسها بيد أحد ضباط الجيش!!! دولة خرجت من 3 حروب !!! دولة إنهارت جميع مواردها الإقتصادية لصالح المؤسسة العسكرية!!! دولة في عزلة سياسية من جيرانها؟!!! دولة مازال جزء من أرضها تحت الاحتلال!!!

لقد جاء محمد حسني مبارك إلى مصر و كانت تلك الصورة القاتمة هي صورة مصر فماذا فعل؟ •أعاد الإستقرار إلى الجيش..

•حافظ على هدوء الشارع المصري.

•بدأ في إعادة إعمار البنية الأساسية من ( كهرباء / مياه / شباكات إتصال / تليفونات / طرق و كباري / خطوط سكك حديد و غيرها من عناصر البنية الأساسية المنهارة ) •أعاد لمصر علاقتها مع غيرها من الدول.

•أعاد أخر جزء من أرضنا المحتلة…

و عندما حقق كل هذا بأت يد الأرهاب الغاشمة تضرب مصر لتصل إلى إغتيال بعض قيادات الدولة و المئات من الأبرياء ؛ فكان هو و بقيادته الحكيمة من ساهم في القضاء على الإرهاب و ضرب بيد من حديد كل من تسول له نفسه المساس بأمن مصر…

الديمقراطية؟!!

إذا كان لا يؤمن مبارك بالديمقراطية ؛ لن تكونوا أنتم و غيركم موجودون لنتالوا من أسمه و تاريخه الحافل ( إسئلوا أبائكم عن زوار منتصف الليل في العصر الماضي ؟!!!) كفاكم ظلم و إفتراء على رجل ضحى بالكثير لكم رجل شئتم أم أبيتم سيذكره التاريخ كأعظم من حكم مصرنا الغالية…

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/nm-lmbark/148271608565001

++++++++++

مع اني لا انكر وجود  فساد في البلد ولكن من اعوانه  ويمكن بسهولة تعديله في ظل حكومة جديدة لذلك

اقول انا ايضا نعم لمبارك

اوريجانوس*


----------



## Desert Rose (2 فبراير 2011)

*مع احترامى ليك أخ اوريجانوس لازم يحصل تغيير 
مش بقول يكون البرادعى ولاايمن نور ولا العفريت الازرق لا التغيير لازم يكون فى المنظومة كلها فى ال system نفسه مصر المفروض انها دولة جمهورية لكن هل شوفت فى التاريخ دولة جمهورية الرئيس فيها مش بيتغير 
المشكلة مش تغيير اسماء الفكرة تغيير عقول ,افكار ,يتربى الشعب على الديمقراطية والحرية ومعنى حقوق الانسان علشان يطالب بيهم ويعيشهم صح 
ان الدولة تبقى دولة مؤسسات والرئيس بيعمل موظف ضمن هذة المؤسسة لتحقيق مصلحة الدولة زى امريكا كده 
مش تبقى دولة هشتكنا وبشتكنا ياريس ده انت رئيس والنعمة كويس هههههههه 
التغيير الحقيقى مش فى تغيير الشخص انما فى تغيير الفكر ,تغيير المبادئ 
يتربى الشعب على الديمقراطية الحقيقية علشان لو مكنش فاهم معنى الحرية ,هتقلب معاه لهمجية وغوغائية واعمال تخريب وغباء 
*


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

نعم الفساد موجود وخاصة في وزارة الداخلية لكن لا بد من التغيير  ولكن بصورة شرعية وعبر صناديق الاقتراع .


----------



## BITAR (2 فبراير 2011)

*التغير بهدوء*
*وشرعية*
*ودون وجود ثورة للجوع*
*ووجود فراغ رئاسى*
*يهدى الكرسى لايران*
*او*
* الاخوان المسلمين*​


----------



## besm alslib (2 فبراير 2011)

*المقال بيذكرني لما كنا صغار كنا دايما او كنت اقول نيال اهلي فيهم يعملو اللي بدهم يا *

*بدون مشقة الدراسه والتعب وانهم لازم يسمعو كلام الكبار *

*لما كبرت وصرت ام عرفت ان مشقة الاهل وان الواحد يصير ام او اب مهمه من اصعب ما يكون*

*لان كل متطلبات الحياة للاولاد مطلوبه من الاهل طبعا بالاضافه للخوف والقلق على الاولاد ومحاولة حمايتهم من كل شي *

*وتحقيق مستقبل كويس وامن الهم*




*للامانه انا مش بحب حكومة مبارك لان فيها فساد كتير ولان المسيحيين انضرو كتير بفترة حكمه وان في كم فساد كبير كتير *

*بس بالنسبه للفساد فهو هيكون موجود بعهد كل رئيس او حاكم لاي بلد لان نفوس الناس الضعيفه هي اللي بتؤدي للفساد مش الرئيس*

*اما عن المسيحيه فباعتقادي مقارنه بفترة حكم السادات كانت فترة حكم مبارك افضل بكتيررررر*

*بالاضافه الى ان لو استلم اي مسلم سني هيكون معناه مش بس دمار للمسيحيين وحقوقهم في مصر *

*انما دمار للبلد لانها هترجع للزمن الجاهلي من جديد*

​ 

*مش هقول نعم لمبارك بشكل دائم لكن عالاقل بشكل مؤقت لحد ما تستقر الاوضاع ويكون في انسان كفؤ لقيادة البلد *

*انسان يمشي فيها لقدام مش يرجعها مئات السنين لورا*​ 


*شكرا على المقال*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 فبراير 2011)

نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعم لمبــــــــــــــــارك​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *مع احترامى ليك أخ اوريجانوس لازم يحصل تغيير
> مش بقول يكون البرادعى ولاايمن نور ولا العفريت الازرق لا التغيير لازم يكون فى المنظومة كلها فى ال system نفسه مصر المفروض انها دولة جمهورية لكن هل شوفت فى التاريخ دولة جمهورية الرئيس فيها مش بيتغير
> المشكلة مش تغيير اسماء الفكرة تغيير عقول ,افكار ,يتربى الشعب على الديمقراطية والحرية ومعنى حقوق الانسان علشان يطالب بيهم ويعيشهم صح
> ان الدولة تبقى دولة مؤسسات والرئيس بيعمل موظف ضمن هذة المؤسسة لتحقيق مصلحة الدولة زى امريكا كده
> ...



*كلامك صح بس لازم تبصي علي المتاح مش تغير وخلاص كل الموجود في الساحة ليه اغراض شخصية  مش حب لمصر هدفه الاول  علشان كدة لازم نقول نعم لمبارك لحد ما يظهر الشخص المناسب للتغير

تحياتي*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 فبراير 2011)

fauzi قال:


> نعم الفساد موجود وخاصة في وزارة الداخلية لكن لا بد من التغيير  ولكن بصورة شرعية وعبر صناديق الاقتراع .



*صح اكبر فساد كان في الداخلية ومكنتيش متصور يوم ان وزير الداخلية يتغير

ولكن نشكر ربنا علي التغير بس مش الحل الان بتغير الرئيس بالعكس دا هيكون بصورة سلبية علي مصر

نعم لمبارك الان*


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*نـــــــعم والف نــــــعم لمبارك*​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *صح اكبر فساد كان في الداخلية ومكنتيش متصور يوم ان وزير الداخلية يتغير
> 
> ولكن نشكر ربنا علي التغير بس مش الحل الان بتغير الرئيس بالعكس دا هيكون بصورة سلبية علي مصر
> 
> نعم لمبارك الان*




*أى حد مش عايش فى مصر مش هايفهم الكلام دة 
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 فبراير 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *التغير بهدوء*
> *وشرعية*
> *ودون وجود ثورة للجوع*
> *ووجود فراغ رئاسى*
> ...



*علشان كدة لازم يتغير الدستور و نقضي علي الفساد بدون  تغير الرئيس الان لانه امان لمصر

نعم لمبارك 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *
> مع اني لا انكر وجود  فساد في البلد ولكن من اعوانه  ويمكن بسهولة تعديله في ظل حكومة جديدة لذلك
> 
> اقول انا ايضا نعم لمبارك
> *



*بأى أسس حكمت بأن مبارك غير فاسد ؟

هل أنت فى موضع يسمح لك بمعرفة ذلك أم هو رأى شخصى لا يستند على برهان *


----------



## grges monir (2 فبراير 2011)

رجال مبارك اغرقوا مبارك وتركوة فى وش المدفع كما يقال
اخطأ مبارك كثيرا عندما ترك الحكم فى يد هولاء العبثة
لم يكن يتصور احد مهما كان ان تحدث ثورة بهذا الشكل على نظام مبارك ومن يقول كان يتوقع فهو نفاق وكذب
نعم انا اؤيد الرئيس مبارك لتكملة مدة  ولايتة حتى تهدأ الاوضاع ونرى ماذا تسفر عنة الامور فى الشهور المقبلة


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بأى أسس حكمت بأن مبارك غير فاسد ؟
> 
> هل أنت فى موضع يسمح لك بمعرفة ذلك أم هو رأى شخصى لا يستند على برهان *




لا انكر وجود الفساد في عصر مبارك ويمكن يكون هو تارك الفساد يحدث او  استخدمة لمصالح   ولكن  هو احسن من في الصورة الان علي الساحة

شاهدت بنفسي الفساد وحسيت بيه كثيرا ولكن  في ظل هذه الامور والاحداث  نقول نعم لمبارك لانه احسن الموجودين

هذا راي شخصي


----------



## Desert Rose (2 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *كلامك صح بس لازم تبصي علي المتاح مش تغير وخلاص كل الموجود في الساحة ليه اغراض شخصية  مش حب لمصر هدفه الاول  علشان كدة لازم نقول نعم لمبارك لحد ما يظهر الشخص المناسب للتغير
> 
> تحياتي*



*المتاح طبعا مش كويس وده بردو نتيجة للنظام الفاسد الى حكم مصر من اليوم الاغبر الى قام فيه انقلاب 23 يوليو 
من البداية عبد الناصر (الحاكم بأمره ) ابتدا فى تصفية كل السياسين والحركات الليبراليه فى مصر وفضل الوضع كده لحد دلوقتى 
لحد ماانتهت تماما السياسة الحقيقية فى مصر ومبقاش فيه اى سياسين حقيقين ينفعوا ولا حتى بقى فيه وطنية حقيقية من كتر الظلم والقهر والفقر والجهل بقى كل واحد بيقول يلا نفسى ومش بقى فيه اى احساس بالمجتمع وبالبلد والخوف عليها كبلد ووطن ولكن كل واحد was trying to survive only بيحاول يعيش فى وسط الظلم والقهر وبيقول انا وبس والبلد تولع 
علشان كده وصلنا للى احنا فيه ومكنش ينفع نستمر كده لازم نقطة فاصلة فى التاريخ يحصل فيها تغيير بس يكون تغيير تدريجى هتحصل مهازل فى الاول وهى حصلت فعلا بس هو ده تمن الحرية الحقيقية دفعوه شعوب كتيره قبلنا وجه دورنا عشان ندفعه 
لحد ما نأسس دولة حقيقية ,دولة مؤسسات مش تكية للحاكم 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 فبراير 2011)

grges monir قال:


> رجال مبارك اغرقوا مبارك وتركوة فى وش المدفع كما يقال
> اخطأ مبارك كثيرا عندما ترك الحكم فى يد هولاء العبثة
> لم يكن يتصور احد مهما كان ان تحدث ثورة بهذا الشكل على نظام مبارك ومن يقول كان يتوقع فهو نفاق وكذب
> نعم انا اؤيد الرئيس مبارك لتكملة مدة  ولايتة حتى تهدأ الاوضاع ونرى ماذا تسفر عنة الامور فى الشهور المقبلة



*
نفس الكلام والاحساس الداخلي لي

كلامك صح

لذلك نعم لمبارك الان 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *المتاح طبعا مش كويس وده بردو نتيجة للنظام الفاسد الى حكم مصر من اليوم الاغبر الى قام فيه انقلاب 23 يوليو
> من البداية عبد الناصر (الحاكم بأمره ) ابتدا فى تصفية كل السياسين والحركات الليبراليه فى مصر وفضل الوضع كده لحد دلوقتى
> لحد ماانتهت تماما السياسة الحقيقية فى مصر ومبقاش فيه اى سياسين حقيقين ينفعوا ولا حتى بقى فيه وطنية حقيقية من كتر الظلم والقهر والفقر والجهل بقى كل واحد بيقول يلا نفسى ومش بقى فيه اى احساس بالمجتمع وبالبلد والخوف عليها كبلد ووطن ولكن كل واحد was trying to survive only بيحاول يعيش فى وسط الظلم والقهر وبيقول انا وبس والبلد تولع
> علشان كده وصلنا للى احنا فيه ومكنش ينفع نستمر كده لازم نقطة فاصلة فى الناريخ يحصل فيها تغيير بس يكون تغيير تدريجى هتحصل مهازل فى الاول وهى حصلت فعلا بس هو ده تمن الحرية الحقيقية دفعوه شعوب كتيره قبلنا وجه دورنا عشان ندفعه
> ...



*لحد ما يحصل كلامك دا نعمل اية نسيب مصر تخرب ولا تقع في ايد الاخوان   ولا نقول نعم لمبارك الان*


----------



## Desert Rose (2 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *لحد ما يحصل كلامك دا نعمل اية نسيب مصر تخرب ولا تقع في ايد الاخوان   ولا نقول نعم لمبارك الان*



*انا من اول المؤيدين ان مبارك يفضل لحد نهاية ولايته والى عايزه يمشى دلوقتى يبقى بيطلب خراب البلد مش من الذكاء السياسى ابدا انه يمشى دلوقتى 
يعنى استحملناه 30 سنة مش قادرين يستنوا كام شهر علشان ينقل السلطة بسلام ويحافظ على الامن 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا من اول المؤيدين ان مبارك يفضل لحد نهاية ولايته والى عايزه يمشى دلوقتى يبقى بيطلب خراب البلد مش من الذكاء السياسى ابدا انه يمشى دلوقتى
> يعنى استحملناه 30 سنة مش قادرين يستنوا كام شهر علشان ينقل السلطة بسلام ويحافظ على الامن
> *



*لا مش معاكي  مصر مش هتصلح خلال شهور لازم الرئيس يكمل معنا  فترة تانية  لان مستحيل خلال شهور تتصالح وكمان يكون فيهم ناس تستاهل يكون رئيس مصر
*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (2 فبراير 2011)

*لقد قضيت اسوأ ايام حياتي في الاشتباكات مع عصابات الجريمة والذين هربوا من السجون
واعداد الكمائن والدوريات والسهر للفجر 
هههههههههههه​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> نقول نعم لمبارك لانه احسن الموجودين



*ماذا عن الدكتور أحمد زويل ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 فبراير 2011)

نعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم لمبارك
حتي لو كان في فساد في عهده كتير

يكفي انه حمي مصر من الحروب 30 سنه
ودا اهم شئ عمله

والا كان زمان مصر زي باقي الدوله الخربانه

نعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم لمبارك


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> نعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم لمبارك
> حتي لو كان في فساد في عهده كتير
> 
> يكفي انه حمي مصر من الحروب 30 سنه
> ...



*مصر ليس لها قدرة على الحرب .... سواء إن كانت تحت حكم مبارك أو غيره*


----------



## noraa (2 فبراير 2011)

* ننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننعععععععععععععععععععععععم  لللللللللللللممممممممممممببببببببببببباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااررررررررررررررررررككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك  بنحب الريس  ومش عايزن غيرة يمسك هذة البلدللحفاظ الوططططططططنى*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ماذا عن الدكتور أحمد زويل ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*هل تعتقد انه ينفع يكون رئيس مصر في الوقت دا وهل الناس فعلا هتنتخبه؟ !*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *هل تعتقد انه ينفع يكون رئيس مصر في الوقت دا وهل الناس فعلا هتنتخبه؟ !*



*نعم ..... لما لا ؟؟؟
هل استمعت لبيانه ؟؟؟*


----------



## السـامرية (2 فبراير 2011)

*انا مش مع مبارك بالمرة اسفة لو رأيى ممكن يضايق اى حد وكمان فى نفس الوقت مش مع البرادعى ولا ايمن نور ومن وجهه نظرى مش شايفة اى واحد فى مصر جدير انة يمسك الرئاسة بصراحة
مبارك كفاية علية يمسك البلد الكام شهر اللى فاضلين دلوقتى وكتر الف خيرة وكفاية على كدة كفاية 30 سنة الرحمة حلوة برضة لازم لازم لازم يكون فية تغيير الناس تعبت
هو طلع وقال انة هايحقق ولو 70 % من المطالب كويس جداااااااااااااااا بجد ياجماعة دا احنا هانعدل دستورنا فاهيمن يعنى اية؟دى حاجة مش سهلة وبعدين ماينفعش نقول مبارك يمشى دلوقتى قبل مايعدل الدستور لان انا دارسة قانون كويس لاززززززززم الرئيس يكون موجود فى تعديل الدستور والا اللى هايجى هايكمل المسيرة على نفس النهج ومش هايحصل تعديل فى نص مدة الرئاسة فى مصر لازم نصبر علية الكام شهر ونشوف نتيجة تعبنا بقى
كلمة للمتظاهرين دلوقتى كفاية عليكوا ارحمونا بجد احنا تعبنا لازم تروحوا المصالح واقفة ومافيش فلوس ولا اكل لازم نراعى ان البلد بتنهار خلال الفترة دى كلها وارجوكوا ارجوكوا بلاش نجرح فى بعض سواء الاحزاب المعارضة او المؤيدة للرئيس دى مسخرة بجد حاجة تحزن بجد شمتوا فينا البلاد التانية هو فية اية ؟هانموت بعض علشان مبارك؟ارحموووووووووووووووووونا بجد كفاية بقى
وكفاية شتيمة وتجريح فى الرئيس عيب عيب عيب بجد بصراحة منظر يحزن كنا كويسين فى الاول وماشيين صح لية نخربها فى الاخر
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (2 فبراير 2011)

*لو مبارك رشح نفسه مع انى عمرى مروحت انتخابات بس انا هرشح مبارك رئيس محترم يمثل بلدى
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 فبراير 2011)

*ياجماعة مافيش في مصر دلوقتي حد ينفع يكون رئيس لمصر غير الرئيس العظيم مبارك

علشان كدة لازم نقول كلنا 

نعم لمبارك

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/nm-lmbark/148271608565001*


----------



## النهايه (2 فبراير 2011)

لى سؤال بسيط ليه ما شوفناش الاخوة الاقباط معانا فى المظاهرات دة اتفاق ضمنى فيما بينمكم على صلاحيه مبارك لاكمال المسيرة؟ ام خوف من المستجدات الاخرى وانه من  الجائز ان تتولى الاخوان السلطه ؟
اشكركم ويا ريت تعبروا عنرئيكم مثل شباب مصر المسلم كما عبر سوى بلايجاب او الرفض لازم يكون لكم دور فعال افضل من انتظار الانترنت


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2011)

النهايه قال:


> لى سؤال بسيط ليه ما شوفناش الاخوة الاقباط معانا فى المظاهرات دة اتفاق ضمنى فيما بينمكم على صلاحيه مبارك لاكمال المسيرة؟ ام خوف من المستجدات الاخرى وانه من  الجائز ان تتولى الاخوان السلطه ؟
> اشكركم ويا ريت تعبروا عنرئيكم مثل شباب مصر المسلم كما عبر سوى بلايجاب او الرفض لازم يكون لكم دور فعال افضل من انتظار الانترنت



هو فى حاجه من اتنين اما نظرك ضعيف
او نضرك ضغيف
اكيد مفيش حاجه تانى غير ان نظرك ضعيف


----------



## fredyyy (2 فبراير 2011)

*إخوتي الأحباء *

*قولوا معي *

*نعم لمن يُطفئ النار الآن *

*نعم لمن يمنع موت المواطن المصري *

*ليس وقت الكلام عن أسماء ... إنما هو وقت لرجوع الهدوء للشارع المصري *

*العنف لا يحمل معه إلا الهلاك ... شبابنا في الشارع يقبض على المُخربين بنفسة *

*لا لا لا لتخريب البلد ... فالمواطن البسيط من سيدفع الثمن *

*دعونا ُنشجع الكل للرجوع كل واحد إلى بيته *

*لقد دفعوا الشباب للخروج ثم سلبوا بيوتهم *

*الحكيم يلزم بيته للمحافظة عليه *

*وما فسد خلال سنين *

*لن يُصلح في يوم *


----------



## zezza (2 فبراير 2011)

+ Cupid + قال:


> هو فى حاجه من اتنين اما نظرك ضعيف
> او نضرك ضغيف
> اكيد مفيش حاجه تانى غير ان نظرك ضعيف



او بتشوف قناة الحصيرة و العبرية و مش عارفة  ان فى مظاهرات كان فيها اباء كهنة و قساوسة كتير 
احنا بنحب مصر زينا زىى اى حد و ممكن حبة زيادة كمان


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

النهايه قال:


> لى سؤال بسيط ليه ما شوفناش الاخوة الاقباط معانا فى المظاهرات دة اتفاق ضمنى فيما بينمكم على صلاحيه مبارك لاكمال المسيرة؟ ام خوف من المستجدات الاخرى وانه من  الجائز ان تتولى الاخوان السلطه ؟
> اشكركم ويا ريت تعبروا عنرئيكم مثل شباب مصر المسلم كما عبر سوى بلايجاب او الرفض لازم يكون لكم دور فعال افضل من انتظار الانترنت



*ومن قال أنه لم يوجد اقباط ؟؟؟

أننا لا نربى ذقوننا ولا نرتدى الجلاليب ولا نلطخ جباهنا لتستطيع أن تميزنا

صليبنا على يدنا ولا نتاجر به لنتتكسب منه *


----------



## tena_tntn (2 فبراير 2011)

*نعم لمباااااااااااااااااااارك*


----------



## fredyyy (2 فبراير 2011)

tena_tntn قال:


> *نعم لمباااااااااااااااااااارك*


 

*نعم لعودة الهدوء للشارع المصري *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 فبراير 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *إخوتي الأحباء *
> 
> *قولوا معي *
> 
> ...



*امين يارب*


----------



## fredyyy (2 فبراير 2011)

*إلى كل أبناء الله في كل مكان *

*رجاء الصلاة من أجل هدوء الموقف في مصر *

*أترككم للإنضمام إلى فريق الصلاة من أجل مصر *


----------



## Huda Hassan (2 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *نعم لمبارك*
> 
> *إذا كان لا يؤمن مبارك بالديمقراطية ؛ لن تكونوا أنتم و غيركم موجودون لنتالوا من أسمه و تاريخه الحافل ( إسئلوا أبائكم عن زوار منتصف الليل في العصر الماضي ؟!!!) كفاكم ظلم و إفتراء على رجل ضحى بالكثير لكم رجل شئتم أم أبيتم سيذكره التاريخ كأعظم من حكم مصرنا الغالية…*
> 
> ...


 
اعظم رجل مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!!!!!! دا حيكون في مزبله التاريخ 


بلطجية حسني مبارك تبعك بيقتلون اخواننا و يهجمون بالسيوف علي كل من قال ... لا ....... من قال يسقط الحكومه  .......... من طالب فقط بحقة في الحريه و الديمقراطيه ......... من طالب بمحاربه الفساد و القضاء على قائد الفساد هل هذا لرئيس يحب شعبه ام يحب المنصب .... هل هذا زعيم سوف يحبه  او يفتخر به المصريين ........ لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 فبراير 2011)

Huda Hassan قال:


> اعظم رجل مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!!!!!! دا حيكون في مزبله التاريخ
> 
> 
> بلطجية حسني مبارك تبعك بيقتلون اخواننا و يهجمون بالسيوف علي كل من قال ... لا ....... من قال يسقط الحكومه  .......... من طالب فقط بحقة في الحريه و الديمقراطيه ......... من طالب بمحاربه الفساد و القضاء على قائد الفساد هل هذا لرئيس يحب شعبه ام يحب المنصب .... هل هذا زعيم سوف يحبه  او يفتخر به المصريين ........ لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله



*لا تصدق قناة الجزيرة

الريس رجل حافظ علي مصر سنين طويله 

ويستطيع ان يحافظ عليها اكثر ويعطي اكتر

والفساد بداء ينتهي*


----------



## Huda Hassan (2 فبراير 2011)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]





اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *لا تصدق قناة الجزيرة*
> 
> *الريس رجل حافظ علي مصر سنين طويله *
> 
> ...


الي كل من ينكر هجوم البلطجية بالخيول والجمال 

تفضلوا الفيديو يتكلم !!

ومش من الجزيرة .... تصوير من داخل الميدان ... شهود عيان

 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTEH2olpgmA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huda Hassan (2 فبراير 2011)

[YOUTUBE] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTEH2olpgmA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 فبراير 2011)

*منذ قليل ظهرت فتاه على قناة المحور (مع التشويش الكامل على ملامح وجهها) لتعلن أنها تدربت على يد يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهود فى أمريكا لقلب نظام الحكم فى مصر . 
كانت فى حالة انهيار كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــامل لأنها رأت بلدها يتم تنفيذ المخطط الذى تدربوا عليه كاملا (من حدوث اشعال لثوره وحاله انهيار البلد من خلال ظهور العصابات فى مختلف المناطق).
فــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوقوا قبل ما تنهار مصر ونبقى زى العراق .*


----------



## Huda Hassan (2 فبراير 2011)

*



لا تصدق قناة الجزيرة

الريس رجل حافظ علي مصر سنين طويله 

ويستطيع ان يحافظ عليها اكثر ويعطي اكتر

والفساد بداء ينتهي

أنقر للتوسيع...

لم استطع ان انزل الفيديو لكن عايزه اسئلك انت عايش في مصر ؟؟؟
يعني الجزيرة بتنقل مباشر ......... وتقول لا نصدقها 
نصدق مين ؟؟؟ ....... انت بتكذب على نفسك 
ادعوك الى النزول بنفسك اذا لم تصدق ........... قائد يقتل شعبه ليس إلا مجرم سوف يضعه التاريخ في مزبلة التاريخ 
يارب انصر اخواننا في مصر و احفظهم من كل شر 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 فبراير 2011)

> الي كل من ينكر هجوم البلطجية بالخيول والجمال


*هذه الفقره وحدها تدل بالدليل القاطع على وجود مؤامره خارجيه لتدميرمصر.
فهل ننساق وراء هذا المخطط لندمر مصر بأيدينا أم نقف يدا واحده ضد مؤامرات الآخرين على وطننا ونرد كيد المكيدين لبلدنا.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 فبراير 2011)

> عني الجزيرة بتنقل مباشر ......... وتقول لا نصدقها
> نصدق مين ؟؟؟ ....... انت بتكذب على نفسك


*أختى ليس كل ماتراه العين دائما تدرك أبعــــــــــــــــاده . فأرجو ان يكون لدينا بعد نظر.
الجزيره جهاز اعلامى مدسوس على المنطقه لتنفيذ اجنده خارجيه خطيره.*


----------



## Huda Hassan (2 فبراير 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *منذ قليل ظهرت فتاه على قناة المحور (مع التشويش الكامل على ملامح وجهها) لتعلن أنها تدربت على يد يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهود فى أمريكا لقلب نظام الحكم فى مصر . *
> *كانت فى حالة انهيار كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــامل لأنها رأت بلدها يتم تنفيذ المخطط الذى تدربوا عليه كاملا (من حدوث اشعال لثوره وحاله انهيار البلد من خلال ظهور العصابات فى مختلف المناطق).*
> *فــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوقوا قبل ما تنهار مصر ونبقى زى العراق .*


 هههههههههههههههههههههههه يارب ارحمنا


----------



## Huda Hassan (2 فبراير 2011)

R.N.N | شبكة رصد عاجل من الميدان:مع اعتراف بعض المقبوض عليهم من راكبي الخيل و الجمال بميدان التحرير, اعترفوا انهم مأجورين بواسطة كمال الجبري عضو مجلس الشعب عن دائرة نزلة السمان


----------



## SALVATION (2 فبراير 2011)

_معندناش بديل للرئيس _
_واللى فكره انه هيغير الكون فى يوم بليلة هيندم اكبر ندم_
_الصبر _
_نعطى فرصة للحكومة الجديدة ان لم تنفذ لن نعجذ عن ما قمنا به_
_انا من الاشخاص الزين لم يشاركوا فى المظاهرات نهائيا ولكن ان تم خداعنا فأنا سوفا اشارك فيها_​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 فبراير 2011)

> كمال الجبري عضو مجلس الشعب عن دائرة نزلة السمان


*إذن يجب ان يحاكم هو وليس ان نلقى بالائمه على الأمن والداخليه والرئيس مبارك*


----------



## Huda Hassan (2 فبراير 2011)




----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 فبراير 2011)

Huda Hassan قال:


> *
> لم استطع ان انزل الفيديو لكن عايزه اسئلك انت عايش في مصر ؟؟؟
> يعني الجزيرة بتنقل مباشر ......... وتقول لا نصدقها
> نصدق مين ؟؟؟ ....... انت بتكذب على نفسك
> ...



*عاوزك تفكر بعقل وتفكيرك سياسي  من جانب سلبي وايجابي

سلبي

هل يوجد الان علي الساحة من يستطيع ان يقود مصر الي بر الامان الان ؟

هل يوجد الان من يستطيع ان يمحي مصر من المؤامرات مثل الاخوان وغيرهم 

لا يوجد الان

ايجابي

الرئيس يستطيع الان ان يعمل نهضة كبيرة في مصر

الرئيس يستطيع ان يحمي مصر

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *منذ قليل ظهرت فتاه على قناة المحور (مع التشويش الكامل على ملامح وجهها) لتعلن أنها تدربت على يد يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهود فى أمريكا لقلب نظام الحكم فى مصر .
> كانت فى حالة انهيار كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــامل لأنها رأت بلدها يتم تنفيذ المخطط الذى تدربوا عليه كاملا (من حدوث اشعال لثوره وحاله انهيار البلد من خلال ظهور العصابات فى مختلف المناطق).
> فــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوقوا قبل ما تنهار مصر ونبقى زى العراق .*



*أنها تمثيلية بلهاء ....... أننا محكومين بنظام مخابراتى حقير .... هناك عشرات القتلى فى ميدان التحرير ..............لماذا قُتلوا ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *
> الرئيس يستطيع الان ان يعمل نهضة كبيرة في مصر
> 
> الرئيس يستطيع ان يحمي مصر
> ...



*ألا تكفى ثلاثين سنة ................؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Huda Hassan (2 فبراير 2011)

المهم يارب احمي مصر و شبابها ............... و الى كل من يقول نعم لمبارك ......... يقول نعم للظلم ........ نعم للفساد ............ نعم لقتل اخواننا في ميدان التحرير ............... نعم لعدم المطالبه بالحقوق ......... نعم للسكوت عن الحق ............... نعم لعدم وجود ديموقراطيه ..............نعم للفقر و البطاله


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 فبراير 2011)

لماذا تجدون صعوبه فى الانتتظار ستة اشهر اخرى؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 فبراير 2011)

*خروج الرئيس بالطريقه التى تريدونها تعنى الفوضى الشامله.​*


----------



## SALVATION (2 فبراير 2011)

*بلاش جهل وطمع*
*حد كان بيحلم بالتنازلات اللى قدمها الرئيس حسنى مبارك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ايه فوقتوا دلوقت ما انتوا بقالكوا 30 سنة فرقت معاكوا اوى الكام شهر دول ولا عايزين تخربوها ؟*
*ولا عايزين تبنوا نجحاتكم وتطبيق اجندتكم على نجاح الشباب فى انذار الحاكم*
*يارب استرها*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ألا تكفى ثلاثين سنة ................؟؟؟؟؟*



*يا اخي لا ننظر الي الخلف بل الي الامام

في هذا الوقت لا نجد من يستطيع ان يحل مكان الرئيس باجماع الشعب مما يودي الي دمار مصر

الرجاء التفكير في الامر ليس مشكله في رحيل مبارك ولكن من بعد مبارك ماذا يحدث بعد مبارك

الكلاب هتكتر بعده علي الكرسي
*


----------



## Huda Hassan (2 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *عاوزك تفكر بعقل وتفكيرك سياسي من جانب سلبي وايجابي*
> 
> *سلبي*
> 
> ...


 
اين الرئيس منذو ثلاثين سنه هل تذكر الان ان يعمل النهضه .....


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 فبراير 2011)

> اين الرئيس منذو ثلاثين سنه هل تذكر الان ان يعمل النهضه ..


وهل الحل أن نترك البلاد فى يد بعض العناصر الفاسده التى بدأت تظهر على الساحه لتستفيج من ثورة الشباب.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 فبراير 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> وهل الحل أن نترك البلاد فى يد بعض العناصر الفاسده التى بدأت تظهر على الساحه لتستفيج من ثورة الشباب.



*ياجماعه لازم كلنا معارضين او مؤيدين نقول نعم لمبارك

لحد ما الامور تهدي وبعدها نشوف الحكومة ونشوف تغير الدستور بعدين نقول لا لمين ونعم لمين

غير كدة البلد هتضيع مننا كلنا

تحياتي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *يا اخي لا ننظر الي الخلف بل الي الامام
> 
> في هذا الوقت لا نجد من يستطيع ان يحل مكان الرئيس باجماع الشعب مما يودي الي دمار مصر
> 
> ...



*وعدنا مبارك بترك السلطة سنة 1991 وها نحن فى سنة 2011 ومازل على الكرسى

وعدنا مبارك بإلغاء قانون الطوارئ سنة 2005 وها القانون فوق رقابنا

لا توجد مصداقية لمبارك

فلماذا نصدقة الآن

عليه أن يترك السلطة لنائبه وتكون هناك فترة أنتقالية لمدة ستة أشهر يتم نقل السلطة بعدها بشكل سلمى لمن تختاره الجموع بانتخابات تحت أشراف دولى *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وعدنا مبارك بترك السلطة سنة 1991 وها نحن فى سنة 2011 ومازل على الكرسى
> 
> وعدنا مبارك بإلغاء قانون الطوارئ سنة 2005 وها القانون فوق رقابنا
> 
> ...


*
هل تظن ان الجموع التي تقع تحت ايد فاسده ولهم  مطامع شخصية يستطيع احد منهم ان يختار الشخصية المناسبه

نصدق مبارك بسبب ما حدث  ما سوف يحدث ان لم يتحقق 

الشعب لا يستطيع الان ان يحكم من الشخص المناسب يجب الهدوء اولا ثم يتغير الدسنور بعد ذلك يختار الشعب

صدقني جميع هولاء بدون استثناء لهم مطامع شخصية اين هم علي مدار تاريخ مصر  اين كانو ؟!!!

*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 فبراير 2011)

*لا لمبارك....

و لا للاخوان و القمع...​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *
> هل تظن ان الجموع التي تقع تحت ايد فاسده ولهم  مطامع شخصية يستطيع احد منهم ان يختار الشخصية المناسبه
> 
> نصدق مبارك بسبب ما حدث  ما سوف يحدث ان لم يتحقق
> ...



*أنك لم تقرأ مشاركتى ......

قلت فيها




			عليه أن يترك السلطة لنائبه وتكون هناك فترة أنتقالية لمدة ستة أشهر يتم نقل السلطة بعدها بشكل سلمى لمن تختاره الجموع بانتخابات تحت أشراف دولى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فهل هناك خطأ فى هذا ؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*ها هو حزب مبارك ..... يخفون السلاح بلفه فى علم مصر



​*


----------



## Coptic Man (2 فبراير 2011)

*نعم ..*

ومليون نعم للرئيس محمد حسني مبارك

واي حد عايز غير كدا يبقي قلبه مش علي مصر

البلد ضاعت وربنا يستر من اللي جاي

قدامنا ايام ربنا وحده اللي يعلم بيها​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2011)

*بالتأكيد نقول نعم لمبارك ففى وقت الازمات لا وقت لتصفية الحسابات
البلد فى خطر من متربص خارجى ومخرب داخلى 
نتعرض لمؤامرات خبيثه من عدة اطراف واحزاب تحتاج ان نقف جميعا خلف الرمز وليس الشخص*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 فبراير 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> *نعم ..*
> 
> ومليون نعم للرئيس محمد حسني مبارك
> 
> ...




*ماشي يا سيدي انا خاينه و قلبي مش علي مصر

المفروض يبقي فيه ثقافه اختلاف الراي و الراي الاخر مش نقعد بقي نكلم بعض بنظام اصل الي مع فلان صح و الي ضد فلان خاين

حرية الراي المفروض تبقي مكفوله للجميع

بس افتكروا بقي ان حبيب العادلي الي عينه حبيب القلب ايديه متعاصه بدم الاقباط ما مشاهوش حبيب القلب ليه؟؟؟

سلام​*


----------



## antonius (2 فبراير 2011)

يا جماعة اسمعوها مني, خلوني اقول حاجة..
مبارك دكتاتور, نعم, هناك فساد كثير في الدولة, نعم. 
ولكن ان رحل مبارك, لن يرحل الفساد معه! بل سيزيد!
دعونا ناخذ تجارب لما قد يحدث, 
اولا: الثورة الايرانية, ثورة مطابقة للمصرية, فقراء ينتفضون على الدكتاتور الموالي للغرب, لاجل الفساد والفقر وقمع التطرف, ومن ركب على البسطاء بعد اسقاط النظام؟ الاسلاميون, ولاية الفقيه, دولة التخلف, وذاك حال ايران روحوا شوفوها!
ثانياً: العراق, سقط الدكتاتور الفاسد صدام, الذي كرهه كل الشعب, ولكن ماذا حصل؟ هل انتهى الفساد؟ لا, جائنا الف صدام صغير! ركبوا رقاب المواطنين البسطاء, ليصلوا للسلطة, وذاك العراق خرابة اذهبوا وانظروه! 
...
...
نعم, التغيير واجب, ولكن ليس بالثورة التي سياخذ السلطة بعدها الهبلان المجرمون!! لا تعتقدوا ان خيرا ينتج من فوضى!! بل الخطوات التي اتخذها مبارك هي عين العقل!


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 فبراير 2011)

*احب ان اوضح شيئا فقط

ان مصر ليست ايران و العراق ليه؟؟؟؟

لان الجيش في ايران كان في صف الملالي و خان الشاه عشان يعمل دوله اسلاميه بالسلاح

و العراق الامريكان احتلوها و حلوا الجيش و الشرطه ههههههههههههه

و لكن في مصر الامور متماسكه الي حد كبير و راسخه لانه الجيش لا ينقلب 

و لكن عندي امل كبير اوي انه دوله قمعستان دي تتغير

سلام​*


----------



## youo92 (2 فبراير 2011)

اه فعلا كلامك كله صح هما عايزين يخربوها ويخلوها عراق تانيه
لازم كلنا نؤيد مبارك


----------



## antonius (2 فبراير 2011)

*


احب ان اوضح شيئا فقط

ان مصر ليست ايران و العراق ليه؟؟؟؟

لان الجيش في ايران كان في صف الملالي و خان الشاه عشان يعمل دوله اسلاميه بالسلاح

و العراق الامريكان احتلوها و حلوا الجيش و الشرطه ههههههههههههه

و لكن في مصر الامور متماسكه الي حد كبير و راسخه لانه الجيش لا ينقلب 

و لكن عندي امل كبير اوي انه دوله قمعستان دي تتغير

سلام​

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا , خطأ..!! الجيش لا يستطيع منع الاخوان من التسلق للسلطة! 
انتي تهملين عاملاً مهم وهو ان الاسلاميين لو اتيح لهم المجال, لسيطروا بسهولة, ولن ينتفض عليهم لا الجيش ولا الشعب لانهم يتكلمون بالسلطة الالهية!!! وهذا حال كل الدول المسلمة الغبية القابعة في الظلام! ​*


----------



## esambraveheart (2 فبراير 2011)

*نعم لمبارك و تحيا مصر 
 يسقط الاخوان المسلمين الخونة و ليعدموا رجما بالاحذية في ميدان عام
 وليرحل البرادعي الحمار بالبردعة التي اتي بها ​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 فبراير 2011)

يحي احمد عز و جمال مبارك بالمرة...


----------



## bilseka (2 فبراير 2011)

*نعم لمبارك كرئيس لبلدنا ولكن
ليس معنى ذلك انه لا توجد سلبيات ولكن الراجل بيحاول الاصلاح ولكن في راي الشخصي مشكلتنا في غياب الضمير وتفشي الاستغلال 
الكرسي لو كان فضي البلد هتخرب وهي تونس مين رئيسها دلوقتى*​


----------



## esambraveheart (3 فبراير 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *نعم لمبارك كرئيس لبلدنا ولكن
> ليس معنى ذلك انه لا توجد سلبيات ولكن الراجل بيحاول الاصلاح ولكن في راي الشخصي مشكلتنا في غياب الضمير وتفشي الاستغلال
> الكرسي لو كان فضي البلد هتخرب وهي تونس مين رئيسها دلوقتى*​



*العقل و حب الوطن و الرغبة في الامان و الاستقرار تقول..نعم لمبارك.. و لو كانت له سلبياته
ليس هناك حاكما بلا سلبيات..و من اجل ايجابيات مبارك و وطنيته الحقيقية ..و من اجل استقرار بلدي مصر اتغاضي لمبارك كمصرى امين يحب بلاده عن كل سلبياته و هفواته ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

*نعم لمبارك خلال الاشهر الباقية فى فترة حكمه فقط​​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2011)

*من يطلق النار علي المتظاهرين الان؟؟؟مباشر علي العربيه​*


----------



## esambraveheart (3 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نعم لمبارك خلال الاشهر الباقية فى فترة حكمه فقط​*



*سانتخبه لفترة رئاسة قادمه لانه لا يوجد علي الساحة من هو احكم منه و لا اكثر  وطنية و اخلاص و امانه و خبرة و لا اكثر مقدرة علي قيادة اتون النار المصري من محمد حسني مبارك..حتي لو كانت له سلبيات ...فمن اجل الحكمة و من اجل حب مصر و استقرارها و امانها سانتخبه و سانتخبه و سانتخبه و ساطلب منه ان يترشح لفترة رئاسة قادمة و لو اضطررت لاقتحام القصر الجمهورى.
من يحب مصر بحق يضع الحكمة و صوت العقل فوق مشاعره و معاناته الشخصية و يطلب لبلاده اكبر قدر ممكن من الامان و الاستقرار ..و لو تحت راية طاغية​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *سانتخبه لفترة رئاسة قادمه لانه لا يوجد علي الساحة من هو احكم منه و لا اكثر  وطنية و اخلاص و امانه و خبرة و لا اكثر مقدرة علي قيادة اتون النار المصري من محمد حسني مبارك..حتي لو كانت له سلبيات ...فمن اجل الحكمة و من اجل حب مصر و استقرارها و امانها سانتخبه و سانتخبه و سانتخبه و ساطلب منه ان يترشح لفترة رئاسة قادمة و لو اضطررت لاقتحام القصر الجمهورى.
> من يحب مصر بحق يضع الحكمة و صوت العقل فوق مشاعره و معاناته الشخصية و يطلب لبلاده اكبر قدر ممكن من الامان و الاستقرار ..و لو تحت راية طاغية​*


*


مع احترامى الشديد لكلام حضرتك بس هو كدة كفى واستكفى
ورسالته الوطنية خلصت لحد كدة
وبنشكره وينقدمله كل احترام وتقدير
لكن لفترة رئاسية جديدة لا مش هنقدر ولا لاى حد من  تبعه نهائى
احنا ايون مش ضامنين اللى جاى شكله اية بس خلاص بقى لينا صوت وهنقدر نرجع اى حق لينا بيه​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2011)

*هو نفسه قال انا قضيت فتره كفايه ولا انوي الترشح....خطابه رد مقنع لمن يريد ترشحه ثاني

سلام الرب​*


----------



## zama (3 فبراير 2011)

نعم للسيد الرئيس / مبارك ..


----------



## esambraveheart (3 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> مع احترامى الشديد لكلام حضرتك بس هو كدة كفى واستكفى
> ...



*يمكنك الا تنتخبيه عزيزتي..لكن انا سانتخبه..و اصوات الاغلبية هي التي تقرر من سيكون رئيسا لمصر..و انا واثق من ان اغلبية المصريين يريدون مبارك​*


----------



## Huda Hassan (3 فبراير 2011)

zama قال:


> نعم للسيد الرئيس / مبارك ..


 

[FONT=garamond, new york, times, serif]



*للشاعر أحمد مطر*

*أنا السبب*
*في كل ما جرى لكم*
*يا أيها العربْ*
*سلبتُكم أنهارَكم*
*...والتينَ والزيتونَ والعنبْ*

*أنا الذي اغتصبتُ أرضَكم*
*وعِرضَكم ، وكلَّ غالٍ عندكم*
*أنا الذي طردتُكم*
*من هضْبة الجولان والجليلِ والنقبْ*
*والقدسُ ، في ضياعها ،ـ*
*كنتُ أنا السببْ*
*نعم أنا .. أنا السببْ*

*أنا الذي لمَّا أتيتُ : المسجدُ الأقصى ذهبْ*
*أنا الذي أمرتُ جيشي ، في الحروب كلها*
*بالانسحاب فانسحبْ*
*أنا الذي هزمتُكم*
*أنا الذي شردتُكم*
*وبعتكم في السوق مثل عيدان القصبْ*
*أنا الذي كنتُ أقول للذي*
*يفتح منكم فمَهُ*
*Shut up*

*نعم أنا .. أنا السببْ .ـ*
*في كل ما جرى لكم يا أيها العربْ .*
*وكلُّ من قال لكم ، غير الذي أقولهُ*
*فقد كَذبْ*
*فمن لأرضكم سلبْ ..؟*
*ومن لمالكم نَهبْ .؟*
*ومن سوايَ مثلما اغتصبتكم قد اغتَصبْ .؟*

*أقولها*
*صريحةً*
*بكل ما أوتيتُ من وقاحةٍ وجرأةٍ*
*وقلةٍ في الذوق والأدبْ*
*أنا الذي أخذتُ منكم كل ما هبَّ ودبْ*
*ولا أخاف أحداً*

*ألستُ رغم أنفكم*
*أنا الزعيمُ المنتخَبْ .!؟*
*لم ينتخبني أحدٌ لكنني*
*إذا طلبتُ منكم*
*في ذات يوم ، طلباً*
*هل يستطيعٌ واحدٌ منكم*
*أن يرفض لي الطلبْ .؟*

*أشنقهُ*
*أقتلهُ*
*أجعلهُ يغوص في دمائه حتى الرُّكبْ*
*فلتقبلوني ، هكذا كما أنا*
*أو فاشربوا*
*"من بحر العرب"*
*ما دام لم يعجبْكم العجبْ*
*ولا الصيامُ في رجبْ*
*فلتغضبوا إذا استطعتم*
*بعدما قتلتُ في نفوسكم روحَ التحدي والغضبْ*
*وبعدما شجَّعتكم على الفسوق والمجون والطربْ*

*وبعدما أقنعتكم*
*أن المظاهراتِ فوضى ليس إلا وشَغَبْ*
*وبعدما علَّمتكم أن السكوتَ من ذهبْ*
*وبعدما حوَّلتُكم إلى جليدٍ وحديدٍ وخشبْ*
*وبعدما أرهقتُكم*
*وبعدما أتعبتُكم*
*حتى قضى عليكمُ الإرهاقُ والتعبْ*

*يا من غدوتم في يديَّ كالدُّمى وكاللعبْ*
*نعم أنا .. أنا السببْ*
*في كل ما جرى لكم*
*فلتشتموني في الفضائياتِ*
*إن أردتم والخطبْ*
*وادعوا عليَّ في صلاتكم **قولوا بأني خائنٌ لكم*
*وكلبٌ وابن كلبْ*


*ماذا يضيرني أنا ؟!ـ*
*ما دام كل واحدٍ في بيتهِ*
*يريد أن يسقطني بصوتهِ*
*وبالضجيج والصَخب أنا هنا ، ما زلتُ أحمل الألقاب كلها*
*وأحملُ الرتبْ .ـ*
*أُطِلُّ ، كالثعبان ، من جحري عليكم فإذا*
*ما غاب رأسي لحظةً ، ظلَّ الذَنَبْ*
* ****








[/FONT]


----------



## besm alslib (3 فبراير 2011)

*بلشو المرتزقه والمنافقين يحكو ويطلع حسهم  *​ 


Huda Hassan قال:


> [FONT=garamond, new york, times, serif]
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=garamond, new york, times, serif]*للشاعر أحمد مطر*





Huda Hassan قال:


> [FONT=garamond, new york, times, serif]*أنا السبب*[/FONT]
> [FONT=garamond, new york, times, serif]*في كل ما جرى لكم*[/FONT]
> [FONT=garamond, new york, times, serif]*يا أيها العربْ*[/FONT]
> [FONT=garamond, new york, times, serif]*سلبتُكم أنهارَكم*[/FONT]
> ...


[/FONT]


----------



## holiness (3 فبراير 2011)

سلام المسيح مع الجميع .. 

كشخص عراقي طالبنا كما يطالب الشعب المصري اليوم ولكن اقولها خسر العراق اليوم اكثر من الماضي .. و على الاحباء المصريين  ان تشاهدوا ماذا حدث للعراق .. 

ثانيا : اللي يقول جمهورية و لازم الرئيس يتغير ... هو انت شفت دولة عربية فيها حرية كما في دول اوربا و الولايات المتحدة الامريكية ؟؟؟ 
الى حد الان لم اشاهد اي رئيس دولة عربية جاء بانتخابات و خرج منها بانتخابات .. جاء باغتيال او ثورة .. وخرج منها باغتيال او ثورة .. 

ثالثا ( النقطة الاهم ) : نطالب بالحرية ... و ان يكون الرئيس عن طريق الانتخابات و و و ... الخ و هذه فكرة امريكية من اساسها لتغيير الشرق الاوسط ولكن هل تعرف عزيزي امريكا ندمت على ما صنعت ؟؟؟ 
يعني اليوم نحن نطالب بانتخابات ديمقراطية فهل ستعلم من الفائز ؟؟؟؟ 
الاسلاميين هم الفائزين 
انظر الى تونس انظر الى العراق 
العراق من دولة بعثية علمانية ... الى دولة دينية 
تونس من دولة علمانية ... اليوم الاسلاميين بداو يفرضون سيطرتهم 

و سؤالي لكل المسيحيين 

ماذا لو جاء لمصر رئيس اسلامي بحت من جماعة الاخوان المسلمين ؟؟؟ 
وعلى فكرة الاسلاميين في مصر تعتبر من اقوى الاحزاب و مرشحة على طول 

انا لست مع نظام مبارك ولا ضده ولكني ارى حسني مبارك افضل بكثيير من اي شخص من الاخوان المسلمين 

وطبعا انا احترم الدكتور البرادعي .. ولكني اقول له هذه الشعارات الكاذبة لا تقدم ولا تأخر .. التغيير هو مصطلح استخدمه اوباما و اثبت فشله قبلك 
ماذا يستطيع ان يعمل اوباما ؟؟؟ هل سيجعل من مصر في لحظة طرفة عين جنة خضراء .... و سيقضي على الفسااااد ؟؟؟ 
عزيزي لو كنت تريد ان تقضي على الفساد في مصر و العراق و اغلب الدول العربية ... يجب الدول العربية ان توفر راتبا لكل مواطن مش اقل من 100 $ ولمدة 4 اجيال لان الفساااااد جاء من الجوووع و الفقرررر وهذا ما فعلته الدول الخليجية ومازالت تعمل هذا 
ولكن من اين لمصر هذا ؟؟ 

وفي الاخير لا اقول سوى 

لتكن مشيئة الرب .. 

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 فبراير 2011)

> *  	عليه أن يترك السلطة لنائبه وتكون هناك فترة أنتقالية لمدة ستة أشهر يتم نقل السلطة بعدها بشكل سلمى لمن تختاره الجموع بانتخابات تحت أشراف دولى *


*
اولا : ياجماعه كل اللي عاوز الرئيس يمشي ويرحل نسي ان الدستور يمنع ان يقوم النائب محل الرئيس في اعماله من تغير الدستور وحل مجلس الشعب وغيرة من الامور  احنا كدة كدة محتاجين الرئيس 

ثانيا : تغير الدستور وسوف ينسي الجميع تغير المادة الثانية ستصبح مصر اسلامية لو جاء رئيس غير مبارك سوف تكون سهل له

ثالثا : لا يوجد من هو في احسن من الرئيس الان في الساحة

رابعا : لا تنسي ان الاخوان يستغلون الفرصه الان والشعب تحت تاثير الدين سوف يختار رئيس اسلامي بحت

خامسا : مبارك يستطيع الان في ظل هذه الامور ان ينهض بمصر

سادسا : اين كانو كل ما يريد الترشيح طول 30 عام ؟!!!! هم اصحاب مطامع يركبو الموجة فقط

نعم لمبارك الان 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2011)

*ماذا لو مات مبارك ؟؟؟؟

سؤال للجميع *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ماذا لو مات مبارك ؟؟؟؟
> 
> سؤال للجميع *



ممكن كل واحد يجاوب من خياله ولكن لا تنسي ان لكل حاله تحكمها الدستور 

المادة (82)
إذا قام مانع مؤقت يحول دون مباشرة رئيس الجمهورية لاختصاصاته أناب عنه نائب رئيس الجمهورية أو رئيس مجلس الوزراء عند عدم وجود نائب لرئيس الجمهورية أو تعذر نيابته عنه. ولا يجوز لمن ينوب عن رئيس الجمهورية طلب تعديل الدستور أو حل مجلس الشعب أو مجلس الشورى أو إقالة الوزارة.

المادة (83)
إذا قدم رئيس الجمهورية استقالته من منصبه وجه كتاب الاستقالة إلى مجلس الشعب.

المادة (84)
فـى حالة خلو منصب رئيس الجمهورية أو عجزه الدائم عن العمل يتولى الرئاسة مؤقتا رئيس مجلس الشعب، وإذا كان المجلس منحلا حل محله رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا، وذلك بشـرط ألا يرشـح أيهما للرئاسة، مع التقيد بالحظر المنصوص عليه فـى الفقـرة الثانية من المادة 82. ويعلن مجلس الشعب خلو منصب رئيس الجمهورية. ويتم اختيار رئيس الجمهورية خلال مدة لا تجاوز ستين يوما من تاريخ خلو منصب الرئاسة.

المادة (85)
يكون اتهام رئيس الجمهورية بالخيانة العظمى أم بارتكاب جريمة جنائية بناء على اقتراح مقدم من ثلث أعضاء مجلس الشعب على الأقل، ولا يصدر قرار الاتهام إلا بأغلبية ثلثى أعضاء المجلس. ويقف رئيس الجمهورية عن عمله بمجرد صدور قرار الاتهام، ويتولى الرئاسة مؤقتا نائب رئيس الجمهورية أو رئيس مجلس الوزراء عند عدم وجود نائب لرئيس الجمهورية أو تعذر نيابته عنه ، مع التقيد بالحظر المنصوص عليه فـى الفقرة الثانية من المادة 82، وذلك لحين الفصل فـى الاتهام. وتكون محاكمة رئيس الجمهورية أمام محكمة خاصة ينظم القانون تشكيلها وإجراءات المحاكمة أمامها ويحدد العقاب، وإذا حكم بإدانته أعفى من منصبه مع عدم الإخلال بالعقوبات الأخرى.


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *لا مش معاكي  مصر مش هتصلح خلال شهور لازم الرئيس يكمل معنا  فترة تانية  لان مستحيل خلال شهور تتصالح وكمان يكون فيهم ناس تستاهل يكون رئيس مصر
> *



*طيب لو كان مبارك مات ؟ ولا هو مش من النوع الى بيموت ؟ كنا هنعمل ايه ؟
بالعكس انا شايفة ان موته كان هيبقى مصيبة اكبر لانه كان هيحصل فاجئة ومحدش يعرف كان ايه الى ممكن يحصل وقتها 

ياجماعة انا عارفة ان مفيش حد ينفع للحكم ,ودية فى الاول وفى الاخر غلطة النظام الحاكم لانه لغى وموت كل السياسين المحترمين فى البلد وخلانا نبقى بالشكل ده عايزين مبارك بس علشان مفيش بديل ,وديه انا اشوفها اكبر خيانة لمصر 

ان مصر الى كانت فى يوم دولة ليبرالية برلمانية فيها سياسين عظام زى مصطفى النحاس باشا مثلا ايام الملك فاروق تبقى بالشكل ده مفهاش اى حد ينفع يبقى رئيس 
طيب قولولى مش ده يبقى فساد ؟ مش هما كده دمروا البلد ؟ وقتلوها سياسيا وقتلوا مستقبلها السياسى ؟

يعنى لو كان خايف على البلد بجد ,ليه يفضل 30 سنة ؟ وليه ميسمحش بظهور السياسين ,علشان لما يرحل فى اى وقت يكون فيه بديل سياسى ينفع , ده لو كان فعلا قلبه على البلد 
لكن للاسف الناس ديه قلبها على الكراسى والمناصب 

ياجماعة الى احنا فيه ده كان هيحصل يعنى هيحصل ,مبارك عنده 84 سنة وعيان ,يعنى هيعيش لحد امته ؟ والى معملهوش لمصر وهو فى عز شبابه هيعملوا لما قرب يموت ؟

بس انا طبعا لسه مؤيدة انه يفضل لغاية نهاية ولايته وربنا يستر 
ربنا يسامحهم دمروا البلد سياسيا من زمان وقمعوا كل الاصوات السياسية العاقلة 
وعلى فكرة النظام هو الى اخترع الاخوان ,هو الى حط الاخوان فى سكة مصر علشان يعمله فزاعة للناس ويبقى قدام الناس مفيش غير حل من الاتنين يالاخوان يا أما النظام الحالى 
يعنى يا أما ترضى بالنظام الحالى ياأما نجبلك الاخوان 
هما الى خانوا البلد وحطونا فى الموقف الردئ ده

بس انا لسه مؤيدة لمبارك علشان مصر تعدى لبر الامان وخصوصا فى المرحلة الصعبة ديه 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب لو كان مبارك مات ؟ ولا هو مش من النوع الى بيموت ؟ كنا هنعمل ايه ؟
> بالعكس انا شايفة ان موته كان هيبقى مصيبة اكبر لانه كان هيحصل فاجئة ومحدش يعرف كان ايه الى ممكن يحصل وقتها
> 
> ياجماعة انا عارفة ان مفيش حد ينفع للحكم ,ودية فى الاول وفى الاخر غلطة النظام الحاكم لانه لغى وموت كل السياسين المحترمين فى البلد وخلانا نبقى بالشكل ده عايزين مبارك بس علشان مفيش بديل ,وديه انا اشوفها اكبر خيانة لمصر
> ...



*علشان ياجماعه يحصل التغير المطلوب لازم يحصل حاجتين مهمين

اولا : تغير الدستور كله علشان يكون يؤكد المواطنة  ودول مدنية 

ثانيا : يكون في ناس فعلا ينفع تكون في منصب الريس

دول اهم حاجة  غير كدة مش هيكون في تغير حقيقي
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 فبراير 2011)

*الاسف كدة بعد اخر الاخبار اللي وصلت ليها البلاد 

اقول ان مافيش مبارك ولا ابنه وربنا يستر علي مصر 

نائب الرئيس دعا الاخوان الي الحوار 

مين كدة اللي هيكون رئيس في ظل الشغب الحاصل دا 
*


----------



## النهايه (22 أبريل 2011)

لسه زعلانين على مبارك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أبريل 2011)

النهايه قال:


> لسه زعلانين على مبارك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*ههههههههههههههههه

حبسنا عشرات اللصوص واطلقنا الملايين منهم ........​*


----------



## حمورابي (22 أبريل 2011)

*كَما قُلْتها سابِقَــًا " سوف تَأتي ايام يَبكي عَليْها الشَعب المصري على الرئيس حسني مبارك "*


----------



## esambraveheart (22 أبريل 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> *كَما قُلْتها سابِقَــًا " سوف تَأتي ايام يَبكي عَليْها الشَعب المصري على الرئيس حسني مبارك "*



*الايام هذه اتت بالفعل اخي..لكن الخجل و الخوف من الغوغاء و التردد يمنعان الكثيرين من ان يثقوا في انفسهم و في موقفهم من الاحداث الجارية  لينطقوا بالكلمات :
" و لا يوم من ايامك" ​*


----------



## النهايه (23 أبريل 2011)

عجبت لك يا زمنافهم من هذا ان الاخوة هنا اعداء الثورة قبل الثورة كونتم تصرخون من الظلم وعدم العداله والاضطهاد والان  اصبحت ايام مبارك حلوة شئ غريب فعلا والادهى من هذا من يدعون بان الثورة صبيانيه يحاول الانتفاع منها ومن قيامها بتعديل المادة الثانيه من الدستور ايه الجمال دة مش عجباك الثورة وعاوز تتسلق عليها حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أبريل 2011)

النهايه قال:


> عجبت لك يا زمنافهم من هذا ان الاخوة هنا اعداء الثورة قبل الثورة كونتم تصرخون من الظلم وعدم العداله والاضطهاد والان  اصبحت ايام مبارك حلوة شئ غريب فعلا والادهى من هذا من يدعون بان الثورة صبيانيه يحاول الانتفاع منها ومن قيامها بتعديل المادة الثانيه من الدستور ايه الجمال دة مش عجباك الثورة وعاوز تتسلق عليها حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل



*حضرتك مش فاهم ..... عشرات اللصوص أهون ولا ملايين اللصوص .....؟؟؟؟ النهاردة أغلب الشعب صار بلطجيا وحرامية .... والغوغاء صاروا هم اصحاب الصوت العالى .... والمثال عندك فى قنا ومطالب السلفيين والأخوان الأرهابيين بياعين الإسلام على كل لون .... المهم الكرسى  

اتمنى أنك تفهم*


----------



## Critic (24 أبريل 2011)

*الشعب يأله مبارك و بيبص تحت رجليه تحت مبدأ "احسن الوحشين" او "اهى كانت ماشية"*


----------



## وسام شاه (24 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حضرتك مش فاهم ..... عشرات اللصوص أهون ولا ملايين  اللصوص .....؟؟؟؟ النهاردة أغلب الشعب صار بلطجيا وحرامية .... والغوغاء  صاروا هم اصحاب الصوت العالى .... والمثال عندك فى قنا ومطالب السلفيين  والأخوان الأرهابيين بياعين الإسلام على كل لون .... المهم الكرسى
> 
> اتمنى أنك تفهم*



و لماذا تفترض اننا يجب ان نختار بين المر و الأمر منه؟  أليس من حقنا أن نحلم بأن نتذوق الطعم الحلو؟ الرضا بالظلم و القهر خوفا من  المجهول هو منتهى السلبية..و التنازل عن بعض حقوقنا للمحافظة على البعض  الآخر هو منتهى الذل..

أنا أدعوك أن تشاهد -مرة أخرى- فيلم والت ديزني الرائع "حياة حشرة" لترى  كيف أن الجراد ظل سنين طويلة يبتز النمل و يجبره ان يعمل خادما عنده و يجمع  له الحصاد بدون مقابل كنوع من الاتاوة بحجة ان الجراد يحمي النمل من  الطيور المتوحشة و التي لا ترحم و موجودة على بعد امتار من مملكة النمل و  تنتظر الفرصة المناسبة .. و انت اكيد عارف بقية القصة..

نحن استطعنا - و بدون مساعدة من أي صديق- أن نتخلص من الجراد كله و ان  نسترد كرامتنا و حريتنا و كل حقوقنا..و لن نسمح -و لا يجب ان نسمح -لأي طير  جارح ان يسرقنا مرة أخرى..


و لا يجب ان نكتفي بالبكاء و الولولة و الاختباء و الانكماش و الارتعاد و الارتجاف من الغول المتوحش القادم من المجهول..


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أبريل 2011)

حلو اوي كده 
يغلق كونه تطرق لمناقشات سياسيه مع الاعتذار لصاحب الموضوع والمشاركين به


----------

